# High Natural Killer Cells



## Bagpuss08 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, 
After three failed IVF rounds at ARGC we have decided to go for DEs. We are using IVI clinic in Bilbao. ARGC identified that I had high natural killer cells and they reduced my levels on each round of IVF. 
The IVI clinic do not offer treatment for High Natural Killer Cells. I therefore need some advice.  Did any of you get successfully pregnant with high natural killer cells using donor eggs? Did any of you get treatment for high natural killer cells before starting DE process.  I just don't want to go through more rounds of emotionally crushing unsuccessful treatment. Thank you so much for your advice on this.


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven’t really done the tests for High Natural Killer Cells, but Intralipids and Neupogen washes are often recommended in those circumstances (which I’m having done on my current cycle after several rounds of failed OEIVF and one DEIVF cycle that resulted in a CP).


----------



## Bagpuss08 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you for your useful advice. I will ask the clinic about the procedures.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Also about 20 mg of prednislone, if you have been identified has having high nk cells I personally wouldn’t waste any donor egg embryos if your not getting actively treated for nk’s in your cycle.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

I did 4 rounds of DE (all BFN) before being tested for high NK cells. I’ve now got a two year old daughter and a week old son after receiving specialist immune treatment. With my daughter we used Humira, Prednisolone, intralipids and Clexane. With my son we used Neupogen, Hydroxychloroquine, intralipids and Prednisolone. I believe it was the immunes treatment that made the difference for me. 
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

And just to chuck another pov into it - hope this is helpful, sorry if not - there is another school of thought on NK levels, that the levels detected in the blood do not relate to the levels on your womb, so treating them may not be necessary even if your blood levels are high. I was at ARGC but became a bit disillusioned after the HFEA started releasing their stats per embryo transfer as well as per cycle. ARGC's success rates per cycle are fabulous, but their rates per embryo transferred are only slightly above the national average (and that's before you start factoring in the people whose transfers don't take place at Wimpole St so don't appear in the ARGC stats, but in the RGI ones. Which are bad.). 

I was very convinced by the immunes treatment but am much less so having seen a consultant at Coventry's recurrent miscarriage clinic - the "other side" - who thinks the function of NK-like cells in the womb works v differently to how they work in the blood (they think they build up - creating a bad environment - and then shed, hence women having v different results month to month). I'm doing my next transfers with prednisolone alone because I had high results in one womb biopsy. That's NHS-funded peer-reviewed science and I just had a lot more faith in it than I do in the ARGC approach now.


----------



## Bagpuss08 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi all, Thank you very much for the advice. Can you all please let me know which clinic you used for your DEs. Were they happy to treat you for high natural killer cells at the same time? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

We used Prague Fertility Centre for the DE side of things and The CRP Clinic in Epsom for our immunes protocol.
Good luck.
BQ. xx


----------



## BellyB (Feb 26, 2015)

I spent thousands on intralipids during 3 cancelled OE IVFs and 1 DE cycle. I then stopped them and got pregnant (and had a baby) on my next DE cycle. I did, however, still use Hydroxychloroquine, Prednisolone and Clexane.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations, BellyB, that's brilliant. Where were you for the successful cycle, can I ask?


----------



## BellyB (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi I did my DE cycle at Cube in Prague but I had the immune treatment at Zita West.


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi there, I'm another immune treatment success. Prior to treatment I had a few humira injections to bring down my tnf alpha no's  as well as ivig before EC & I'm pretty sure I started the 25mg of Prednisolone after  collection but the clexane on day5 of stimming. I done a tandem cycle with Team Miracles in Northern Cyprus who supported my immune treatment tailored for me along side Dr. Gorgy at the FGA in London. TM will treat you with Intralipids upon request but not ivig. Also they arranged for acupuncturist to attend the hospital for pre & post transfer. Also there wasn't a waiting list for egg donor/ Tandem cycle so we pretty much went straight for it. I also had high NK cells with my 1st pregnancy & done all of the above as well as LIT but Reprofit International would only prescribe Intralipids too. All the best with your decision, both clinics have high success rates & much cheaper than UK clinics like ARGC....


----------

